# SDK Ipad



## lol33 (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais créer une application pour l'ipad. 
Je dois télécharger SDK. Cependant je ne comprends je vois partout que SDK est gratuit, mais quand j'arrive sur apple je dois payer 99$.
Est-il vraiment gratuit? Si oui, comment le télécharger? Existe-t-il une version française?
Cordialement
Lol33


----------



## ikeke (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Si je ne fais pas erreur, le SDK est bien gratuit. il te sera possible de développer des Applis iPad et de les tester sur le simulateur intégrés. Après si tu souhaites les tester directement sur ton iPad, les distribuer, l'abonnement à 99$ par an est obligatoire.

Tu peux trouver le SDK sur la page développeur du site d'Apple.


----------

